# Introducing my new kitten to the Pug dogs



## skallal (Aug 25, 2013)

My new ragdoll kitten, tentatively named Sampson, has been living in a small bedroom the past five days. I have not shut the door, but I stacked three gates so he can't get out when I'm not there to watch him. I always leave at least one gate at the bottom. That way he and my two Pug dogs can smell each other as Sampson is free hide around the corner as often as he wishes. The first day he was really scared, and even hid from me. By the second day, he was more friendly with me but still not eating very much. But since then has diet has increased a lot, he's eating well and he's very playful, just what I'd expect from me 13 week old kitten.

However, I have two Pug dogs Zorro and Yoda. They're both about nine years old, and basically owned me during that time, especially Zorro. Zorro is the alpha dog, and he clings to me like the proverbial puppy. If I spend any time with Sampson, he is at the gate whining, and sometimes even barking. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body, but his friendliness can be overwhelming. And he is already jealous if I give Sampson any time in his room.

I can't keep Sampson in the bedroom forever, though it will be his safe house. His litter box and food are in there as well as a cat tree that he just loves. When I stick my head around the corner, he usually just me a bright look while laying on top of the cat tree. But I want Sampson to eventually become part of the family. And I think I'm pretty close to making the introduction in the next day or two. I've been told to put the dogs on a leash, and tie them to a spot in the house, and then bring the kitty to them and let them sniff.

Once the kitty is turned loose without the dogs being tethered, I expect him to run and hide under furniture etc. And that is okay, but I hope that he doesn't head out the pet door. (I discussed that in a different thread.) I've also thought of getting a pet locator collar on him so I could find out where he is in the house or outside of the house if that ever happens. I expect a lengthy break-in period and simply want to be able to keep tabs on the little guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate to see a post get zero response, but I can't offer anything constructive on this one. You will need to do a search on introducing cats to dogs and as far as being afraid of him getting out the doggie door......??? What made you want to adopt a cat with these dynamics going on in the first place? Just curious. Do your dogs have_ ANY_ experience with cats???

I don't mean for this to sound less than helpful, but it seems a bit overwhelming. :?


----------



## skallal (Aug 25, 2013)

I am being very cautious, perhaps overly so. I am worried about things that haven't happened yet and maybe never will.

First of all the Pugs have been with cats their whole lives. This is simply the first time I've ever introduced a new kitten to the dogs. Also the kitten was raised w/ dogs.

Why did I adopt a kitten? It is because of grief. I've been planning this the past two years. I lost a 17 year old cat two years ago and a 19 year old a month ago. I want to keep at least one cat in the house, and didn't want bring in another cat when my last cat was in his twilight years. But this is the first time I've taken in a kitten in 19 years. Once the dogs pass on, I'll probably get more cats.

That said, perhaps I'd be better of in a dog forum. It is really the dogs behavior, not the kitten's, I'm concerned about.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, I did everything wrong when I adopted 8 month old Munch into my three dog household. I gave him an hour or two to explore, then released the doxies. They are both good with cats. Cat did a little posturing, which was respected but Mouse kept inviting play so within a couple of hours they were playing. My terrier I muzzled then leashed, I clicked and treated him when he looked away from the cat and worked from there. He did really well and the cat never ran, so they also quickly became friends. If I'd'a joined this forum before I got the cat, things would have been different, but as I believe Munch was sent to me and is everything I could even hope for in a cat, it wouldn't have gone badly lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've usually just thrown cats and dogs together without issue, and kept an eye on them. If I was worried about either the cat or the dog having a bad introduction I would take it a little slower... seems what you're doing is fine so far. But the dogs and the cat would likely get on just fine. Shut the cat away when you aren't there to watch and otherwise I'd have him exploring the house at this point, as he seems adjusted.

While the cat is still in a single room I'd look into upgrading your dog door so the cat can't get outside. If someone finds a Ragdoll kitten you're a whole lot less likely to have him returned.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if this will help, but hopefully my future husband will have some good insights for you:

Cat-to-Dog Introductions | Little Big Cat


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

My pug loved my cats. Hope it works out for you. 

PS I had a black pug named Yoda.


----------



## skallal (Aug 25, 2013)

BartBuzz said:


> My pug loved my cats. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> PS I had a black pug named Yoda.


My Yoda is also a black pug, a whopping 16 pounds! Each of my two late cats got bigger than that, before they lost weight in their senior years. And my new kitten Sampson may outsize him when he's fully grown!


----------



## skallal (Aug 25, 2013)

It has been 3 months since my last post. My Sampson has adjusted to the Pugs totally. It took some time before the Pugs accepted him. Sampson spent 3 weeks in a dedicated "safe" room. After that, I decided to speed up the process and put in another room on a table top, with his food and litter box. That is when the bonding started. He stayed on the table top for a week or so, but eventually got bold started venture off the table and soon had the run of the house.

Now Sampson is 6 months old and about 10 lbs. He easily out runs the Pugs and they no longer taunt him. He will likely out grow my smaller Pug who is 16 lbs, lol.

In fact Sampson has bonded with my Pugs more than he has with me. Right now he is playing with the smaller Pug. He is somewhat distant to me, however. He loves to me loved, but he doesn't rub me back. Oh well, I should be glad the greatest hurdle was overcome, that he fully bonded with my Pugs!


----------

